# Phoenix State University?



## tbay (Oct 28, 2007)

hi all, not sure if this is the place for this but here goes.

i was thinking of becoming an instructor and maybe a home dealer, this place makes alot of great claims and i was wondering if anyone had any info on this place. all of this is to try and make a little extra money on the side.

r they on the up?
do they do what they say?
is it too good to be true?

any help on this would b appreciated, thanks

t


----------



## JagFarlane (Jul 23, 2008)

Hmmmm if you're talking about becoming a firearms instructor, first place I'd talk to is the NRA. NRA certifications are the way to go as far as that is concerned.

As for degrees, Phoenix is somewhat reputable, however I'd look around. There are quite a few of the more reputable universities offering degrees online these days, for example, Penn State University.


----------



## bruce333 (Sep 1, 2006)

That FFL kit is a ripoff. All the forms and information to get your FFL is available from BATFE free.

Unless you really plan to beat the bushes for business you're not going to make a profit with a home FFL. Assuming your local zoning and ordinances even allows it.

Don't confuse this "university" http://www.e-psu.com/ , with The University of Phoenix http://www.phoenix.edu/ .

Found this on another site I'm on.


> They're not exactly a University!
> 
> Just an on-line "certificate order mill".
> 
> ...


----------

